# 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help



## Peter VDUB Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm having trouble with my recent audi purchase. The car doesn't want to start. Sometimes will, sometims won't ever, sometimes will after sitting for 15 minutes. I've checked the fuel, spark, plugs, distributer, ect. I've been reading up and it seem that this is a common problem that sometimes goes all the way back to the ECU. Any hints out there from someone who has conquered this problem on their own car? When I bought it the guy told me that the idle stabilizer valve was shot but that wasn't the problem. He over came that by blocking it with a plastic bag...







I'm working on it when I have time but am not in a huge rush. I dropped the tranny in my protege daily drive 3 weeks ago so that is in the Audis spot in my shop.... Should be done with that one in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Acadianlion (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help (Peter VDUB Addict)*

I think you have a faulty crankshaft sensor. There are two of them I believe. One is VERY expensive and almost never fails, the other is much less expensive and has a tendancy to fail at around 80,000 miles.


----------



## Peter VDUB Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help (Acadianlion)*

I hadn't heard of that one. I'll check it out and see if it is a problem... Thanks for the info. I appreciate it..


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help (Peter VDUB Addict)*

Any thoughts on where to look for these? I think I found one but would like to know how to test it and where to find the other before replacing them.
I think this is my problem too.


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help (itjstagame)*

Just found http://www.findarticles.com/p/...print
Check out the first few paragraphs, sounds like exactly what we need, it'll be a while before I'm physically near my car again though to test this.


----------



## Peter VDUB Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help (itjstagame)*

Excellent article. I know what I'll be doing this weekend...
Thanks 
Peter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help (Peter VDUB Addict)*

How'd you make out? My rpm sensor tested as failed. I was wondering if you had the same issue and how you went about finding a replacement.
Does anyone know if only the MC1s had these particular ones, I'm trying to see what kind of vehicle I need to watch for someone parting out.


----------



## Peter VDUB Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help (itjstagame)*

You won't believe this but I have yet to dig into the problem. I've had relatives 2 weekends (1 a suprise visit), halloween setup, my corrado dying, a weekend out of town, just the last few weeks. This weekend is protege repair weekend, next weekend is the corrado tires. My passat just got hauled to the dealer today on a wrecker and we'll see what thats going to be. Its been a rough last few weeks... I'm running out of cars..


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help (Peter VDUB Addict)*

I know the feeling, seems like my last 6 months have been the same as your last month. I haven't been near my car either. That's mostly due to it being over an hour away at my parents but not fully, I just never have time either.


----------



## Peter VDUB Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: 1991 100 quattro intermittant starting problem... Help (itjstagame)*

Passat back up and running. Sensor glitch. Protege transmission in and running again. 4 of 6 cars back in running shape... Audi first then GTI... Progress finally..


----------

